# Three Questions About Sound on Classical Recordings



## WVdave (Jun 18, 2017)

I was a bit disturbed to see over the weekend in the WSJ that the majority of current vinyl records - new and re-issues - were cut from digital files or from CD's, rather than the original analog sources.

https://www.wsj.com/articles/why-vinyls-boom-is-over-1500721202

_Old LPs were cut from analog tapes-that's why they sound so high quality. But the majority of today's new and re-issued vinyl albums-around 80% or more, several experts estimate-start from digital files, even lower-quality CDs. These digital files are often loud and harsh-sounding, optimized for ear-buds, not living rooms. So the new vinyl LP is sometimes inferior to what a consumer hears on a CD.

"They're re-issuing [old albums] and not using the original tapes" to save time and money, says Michael Fremer, editor of AnalogPlanet.com and one of America's leading audio authorities. "They have the tapes. They could take them out and have it done right-by a good engineer. They don't." _

So, I have three quick questions for the TC community here, as I continue to build my classical collection;

What are a couple of your favorite CD's or vinyl records that you love, not just for the music they contain, but for the way they SOUND?

Are there any labels that you automatically trust for the quality of their recordings?

What labels do you consistently avoid because of poor recording quality?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

WVdave said:


> Are there any labels that you automatically trust for the quality of their recordings?
> 
> What labels do you consistently avoid because of poor recording quality?


Yes - Hyperion, Harmonia Mundi, Alpha, ECM.

I avoid Pristine Recordings; they offer historical recordings that I find overly filtered (sort of sucking the life out of the music).


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

WVdave said:


> Are there any labels that you automatically trust for the quality of their recordings?


Chandos, BIS (if you can handle their very wide dynamic range)


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm going to parrot Bulldog and Becca; I second Hyperion, Harmonia Mundi, Alpha, ECM, and BIS. I'll add Naïve.


----------

